# [SOLVED] Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

I have an Asus G73jh with synaptics touchpad. Everything has been working finr since I got it, but recently, after not having installed any windows updates in a few months, I went ahead and ran the updates. Now the built in keyboard and mouse do not work inside windows.

The keyboard works fine in BIOS and I couldn't find any relevant options within the bios settings. However, once windows 7 boots, and I'm at the login screen, the keyboard and built in touchpad don't work at all. My wireless mouse works fine, I haven't been able to try a USB keyboard, but I imagine it would work fine if I tried it.

In the device manager, both devices ate listed and "working properly" without any errors.

I tried looking up a few of the updates that were installed and couldn't find anything that seemed relevant other than one update which apparently changes the euro sign. I uninstalled that one and it still made no difference.

I have searched online for possible solutions but everything I've found mentions reinstalling windows or rolling back to a restore point. I would prefer to avoid either one of those and rather just find the direct cause of the problem so it can be addressed.

If anybody has any ideas other than the "on screen keyboard" please let me know. I really would appreciate it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

Situations like yours is what System Restore is for. Just restore to the date and time before this happened. It will not touch your personal files. 
If you don't want to do that, First boot to Bios, go to *Integrated Peripherals*, look for *Legacy USB *or Keyboard. If it is disabled, *Enable* it. then go to the Device Manager, and right click the Keyboard and Mouse and choose *Properties/Drivers/Roll Back Driver. *
You can also go to the Asus Driver page ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download G73Jh and download the *Touchpad* driver for your model.


----------



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

yes but will I be able to run windows update after I restoreand if I do will it screw up the keyboard again?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

After a System Restore, go to Windows Update, if there is a *Synaptics *update,right click it and *Hide *it. Update everything else.


----------



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

I did the system restore and it's still not working. There were no synaptics updates. The trackpad is synaptics but what does that have to do with my keyboard?

According to my divice manager, these are both listed as being connected via USB
They're connected directly to the motherboard via a ribbon. Not USB..


----------



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

There is no option to roll back drivers on either of them. I wonder if it's the host controller..


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

try uninstalling the keyboard and mouse and restart laptop. see if it get it working


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

Synaptics Track pad Driver controls the Track pad _and _the onboard Keyboard on a laptop. You should be able to use a USB keyboard and Mouse to download the driver from the web site in post #2.


----------



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

using on screen keyboard and wireless trackball. downloaded synaptics driver again and it doesnt work. mouse is listed as hid compliant mouse. keyboard is hid compliant keyboard in device manager. already tried uninstalling and restarting.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

Boot into Setup (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals* look for Track Pad, if it is Disabled, try *Enabling* it. 
Boot into Windows, go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.


----------



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

Gyazo - c3ae940e0a2ad9ba7b84077e5e8133af.png
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1079641/2015-03-30-2131-34.flv


----------



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

bios looked good last time i checked. how would windows update change it? lol doing scan will dbl check after


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

Do not try to update the driver by using the Windows drivers in Device Manager. Download the Track Pad Driver from the Asus page in post *#2*. It comes in as a Zipped file, when you click it, it unzips to a location on your Hard Drive (eg) *C:\Asus* or* C:\Drivers* or whatever. Take note of where it unzips to. After unzipping, the Setup should start automatically. If not, browse to the Unziipped file, and look for *Setup.exe.* Double clicking that will start the setup. If there is no Setup.exe, then Right click the device in Device Manager and *Update driver* and choose *Have Disk*, and browse it to the unzipped location to the *.inf* file to update the driver.


----------



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

i did that too and the results were the same

Gyazo - 31cfccde0ce8ea53b70a85ed8f9aaf37.png

restarted and tried reinstalling the driver -have disk method- this time it worked i think because i reinstalled latest version and hadnt restarted yet.

code 10 device cannot start

bios looked fine integrated pointing device enabled legacy usb too

my thumb is begging for mercy:thumb:
Gyazo - 96f4c8c9e0ed934da7d23a6b8035029f.png

well hey, it's working now! I was about to load up a bootable dvd I have with a neat little OS, just to prove to myself that the problem was with windows and not with my bios. For ****s and giggles I loaded the optimized defaults within bios, and the built in keyboard and mouse are working again. Must have been some setting I wasn't seeing. I will have to tinker around with it in the future to see what setting is screwing with my keyboard 

Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Laptop built in keyboard and trackpad not working.*

You are welcome! If this solved your problem, please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Good job glad all good now


----------

